# Beak fighting?



## Bee (May 17, 2009)

I have a male and female that have been making a lot of noise and grabbing each others beak while making noise. What are they doing? HELP PLEASE!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like possibly one is trying to feed the other one.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Another thought...how old are they? What type of sounds are they making?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Like Srtiels said they could be trying to feed each other. They could also be having a little fight.


----------



## Bee (May 17, 2009)

I don't know how old they are but I have had them for years they are birds that I rescued. The sound is almost like a chatter or laughter. They did breed around 3 years ago but the eggs were not good and the male was so tired, I have not put a nest box back in there so they don't do that again. They are both healthy birds I did have another male in with them and took him out yesterday. The other bird would attack the female when they would start doing the the beak thing.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If they're actually using their beak to attack each other then it's fighting. Jasper & Charlie do it sometimes.


----------



## Bee (May 17, 2009)

Ok maybe I am not explaining clear enough. I was watching them and they grab each others beak and HANG ON and bob their heads and the noise is awful. Is this a mating thing that they did not display last time they mated? Sorry but I am concerned. I will try and get video.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

It sounds like they are feeding each other. When feeding each other, birds connect beaks, bob their heads and do make noises.


----------



## Bee (May 17, 2009)

Why are they feeding each other? What are the reasons they would do this? The female has been pacing in the cage is there something I should do? I am so lost here and worried. Thank You everyone for helping me.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

perhaps getting ready to lay... and the feeding is a normal thing to do....


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Feeding is simply a sign of affection between two birds. It doesn't necessarily mean anything other than that they love each other.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

but if they are mating... and the hen is pacing it could well be a sign of breeding mode...

but yes, they can feed each other just for affection... just as they could feed you.. (regurgitate on your hand or so)


----------



## Bee (May 17, 2009)

Whew thank you it sounds like this is not much to worry about. I removed all dishes and any thing that they could use as a nest months ago so that they would not breed. I thought that if there was not a place to nest, they would not nest?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would also give them plenty of dark time. Here is a link about tiel hormones that should help  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx


----------



## Bee (May 17, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

If they want to lay, they'll do it nestbox or no. It sure helps when there's nothing to lay in, but I've heard of hens laying on a perch before.

That's definitely feeding behaviour. I have a bonded pair who both feed each other and have actual fights where they bang beaks. There's a huge difference between the two. Fighting looks like they're pecking against each others' beaks. At some time or another most of my tiels have done that to each other.


----------



## Bee (May 17, 2009)

I gave in today and gave them their nest box. I am not experienced in the bird department, but I am willing to let them have another try. About 4 years ago they had a clutch of eggs but they were not viable. The male was so tired and distressed that I swore never to do that again, but here we are. Sorry but I am sure I will be back for more help.


----------

